# Ford 2120 Rear Rims



## speedwrench (Dec 10, 2011)

I am looking for a set of rear rims for my Ford 2120. I have the 14.9-26 tires in back so i am looking for a 12x26" rim. The stealer wants $1073 each...OUCH!!!  I have looked every where and can not seem to find them. The closest thing that I have found is a loop style rim. Will a loop style rim bolt up to my current centers? I have the rows of "z" tabs on my current rims and the centers bolt to those. I have found "loop" style rims for less than $200 each. I also thought about cutting the old"z" tabs from my old rims and welding them to a 12x26" "blank" style rim. Any thoughts? I have feelers at every tractor salvage yard I can think of but no luck yet.


----------

